# bala shrk with male bettas??



## lilmonstafish777 (Mar 13, 2010)

ive heard tht bala sharks go good with bettas but i wanted to check with more experenced people befor i put a fishes life at risk. if they dont go well together what other fish could i put wit my betta?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....No. Just....No. 

Balas get HUGE, like, REALLY huge...and are schoolers I believe....which means your looking at a gigantic tank to house them properly....and I'd imagine they'd kill a betta rather quickly.

Tank mates depend on a couple factors: Tank size and Betta temperament. 
Some bettas are better off alone and hate tank mates, others don't mind company.
What you can put with them all depends on tank size, though if you want actual FISH as tank-mates you'll want a 10+ gallon. 5 gallons is the smallest tank size you can get away with having tank mates in, but your options are limited to shrimp, ADFs, and snails.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You'd need a really big tank for a Bala shark...I'm thinking maybe 120 gallons or up. not sure. Plus, I think they school.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly Bettas are happier alone...especially the males. Your much better off doing a community tank with community fish IMHO.


----------

